# [SOLVED] Inspiron 1501 Battery



## toddman3 (Sep 24, 2007)

*I have recently replaced a Dell battery in a Dell Inspiron 1501 which from what I've read is only good for 1 year. 
When I install the new battery on a restart it says "Warning: The Battery Could Not Be Identified....., The system will be unable to charge"

I've googled and done bios flashes from Dell from the A01 bios flash to the A16 latest bios flash. Still same Warning message. 

I've looked through threads on here for other possible solutions and no luck.

If anyone can help me I'd be in your debts.

Thank You.*


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Inspiron 1501 Battery*

Hi, the first thing I could think of, did you get an offical dell battery? if so, I would call them and return it, it should have some type of warrenty. If it is not an offical battery, that can be your issue. 

It is just a thought, I really can't think of another problem except a bad battery or something else hardware that went bad


----------



## toddman3 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Inspiron 1501 Battery*



Snoopdogie187 said:


> Hi, the first thing I could think of, did you get an offical dell battery? if so, I would call them and return it, it should have some type of warrenty. If it is not an offical battery, that can be your issue.
> 
> It is just a thought, I really can't think of another problem except a bad battery or something else hardware that went bad


*Hi snoop, Thanks for the reply. I didn't get an official Dell battery as they were $300.00.

I'm also starting to agree with you, that the cheap battery I ordered isn't the fix.

I'll search around and see what I can find. 

Thank You for your reply.*


Edit: I'd also like to add that it still boots up on the Dell battery. Once it's booted the battery goes dead.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Inspiron 1501 Battery*

also, just looking also, try charging the battery fully with the laptop off. There was also someone else who had this problem and they said the battery still charged even with the message. 

I do think you should contact the seller of the battery and tell them the problem (after letting it chage completely) and see if they will exchange it at least


----------



## toddman3 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Inspiron 1501 Battery*



Snoopdogie187 said:


> also, just looking also, try charging the battery fully with the laptop off. There was also someone else who had this problem and they said the battery still charged even with the message.
> 
> I do think you should contact the seller of the battery and tell them the problem (after letting it chage completely) and see if they will exchange it at least



I've already done that.

However, the new battery I have let it charge it's recommended 12 hours.

There are 5 leds on the battery. Only three light up.

When I pop in the old Dell battery, no leds at all. It boots.


----------



## toddman3 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Inspiron 1501 Battery*

This battery gets no charge at all. It shows up in device manager, it does not show up in power options.

The Dell battery is dead. I had seen some post to let the screen go black. So I tested that.

I'm thinking it could be the charger.

any thoughts on that?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Inspiron 1501 Battery*

It may be the charger or the motherboard. I don't trust dells too much (my opinion), there was a while back a few that had bad solder joints on the motherboard so it got no a/c power at all.

Also I found two people who one said that a new battery worked, and the other said a newa/c adapter worked. 

My mom also got a dell from her job and the battery says it needs to be replaced after a year or a year and a half and the batteries are so expensive comapired to other laptop brands.


----------



## toddman3 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Inspiron 1501 Battery*

Snoop, I got it fixed!

I put the old Dell battery back in and it has a Unique ID code. So with the old batter in I re flashed the bios back to the 110 A01. As it was shutting down to reboot I put the new battery in, I also found a soft button on and off switch on the bottom of the battery. I tapped it a couple times before the Warning message appeared. It booted straight up.

After reboot it still didn't recognize the battery in control panel. So I re flashed bios and rebooted. Ejected and reinserted battery. All is great now.

Thanks for your help.

p.s. I'm not sure on how to post SOLVED on my thread. If a mod sees this will you please change to SOLVED?

Thanks again.

Have a great day.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Inspiron 1501 Battery*

This is good to hear, seems like a lot of work just to get a dell battery to work sometimes. 

To mark a thread as solved, on the tops it Thread Tools, under that is usually the option to mark it as solved, if its not there, then I think a mod has to do it.


----------



## toddman3 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Inspiron 1501 Battery*



Snoopdogie187 said:


> This is good to hear, seems like a lot of work just to get a dell battery to work sometimes.


Yes sir you're right!, 13 hours of googling and flashing and rebooting. However I will not let a computer beat me lol.

So, after I fixed it I went and bought a stick of Dynamite and placed it in an open field. 

I can assure you I will not be having anymore problems from this wonderful piece of equipment called "Dell" lol


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

a lot of work sometimes just for one problem. With the new stick hopefully everything is faster also. 
I am surprised it was so much work just to change a battery, I never seen that before.


----------



## toddman3 (Sep 24, 2007)

Snoopdogie187 said:


> a lot of work sometimes just for one problem. With the new stick hopefully everything is faster also.
> I am surprised it was so much work just to change a battery, I never seen that before.



*I agree, I rarely need help. However with Dell's though. They have become a total pain in the A55.

I own and run my own pc repair shop. I've seen alot of weird crap out there, but for a battery? Goes to show how greedy a company is. 

Why in the world they think anyone would pay $300.00 for a battery is beyond me.

I've also met people who pay for the AntiVirus 08 and 09 too though. 

But I always love fixing computers.*


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm guessing dell wants to make money off of the batteries. They seem to make it so hard to use a 3rd party battery and their batteries cost way too much. 

Just from here I have come across a few strange things. I do wonder what some people do to computers, especially laptops, I heard some stories about cell phones (a lot going into toilets). 

I just play with computers I guess as hobby, but never would do it as a job, not more then just small time.


----------



## toddman3 (Sep 24, 2007)

I wished I had time to post some help topics on here. With the new shop, I just opened October 1st. and all the book keeping. It's been a load.

Once I'm established and can get ahead I'll try and help some threads on here.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

That would be good, I have noticed a shorthand in knowledgable people on this site at times, mostly recently. It is probably the site is getting popular now and there is not enough long term people to help cover all the new people. 

I'm sure keeping track of all the people who come in, and the paper work, an that type of stuff takes a lot out of you throughout the day. Especially to get organzied and get everything to go smoothly.


----------



## toddman3 (Sep 24, 2007)

I do appreciate your help Snoop.

My shop email is:

[email protected] 

If you ever need anything shoot me an email.

Again....Thanks!


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Your welcome, and ty, I should be good for now, I can't do much now with school anyway.

and your welcome again


----------

